
Switch from Issue Tracking to Feature Tracking - vikashkoushik
https://zepel.io/blog/feature-tracking/
======
drKarl
You can use epics, stories ad tasks to group issues that have the same
overarching theme, like a feature. But if you just do feature tracking how do
you handle bugs?

~~~
vikashkoushik
If a bug is related to a specific feature, it could get added into the
feature. If it isn't, it could get added into a separate list, pushed to a
board or get added to a sprint for it to be worked upon.

